# Leisure Batteries - If money was not a factor



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 24, 2018)

Leisure Batteries - If money was not a factor, which leisure batteries would you buy & install in your motorhome ?
Not that I'm a rich man, but I am looking for the best configuration for my needs rather than limit the solution by budget.
I've looked at some other alternatives such as fuel cells but I am staying with Solar, Alternator and shoreline as a basis for the 12v system.

I am planning my next 12v system upgrade for my Hymer. I currently have :
2x 110ah sealed LA 12v batteries total 220ah 
4 roof mounted PV/Solar panels total=320W

The batteries were new in late 2017 but a system/user fault caused/allowed them to discharge to around 7v.
Much to my surprise as I had been driving from Calais/Belgium/France for a few days providing plenty of charge from the engine as well as the (Then) single PV panel of  100W) . Result is degraded batteries. S*it happens, So replacements are now in plan.

So I am now planning a new battery / bank with as much reserve as I can get into the battery locker.
I'm also replacing the solar charge controller with a 40a Victron unit, that's been in a locker awaiting service.

Just looking at the Alpha site, I like the look of their 260ah beasts, a pair of those weigh in at a total of 520ah and 146kg ballast.
The existing pair of 110s weight a total of around 50kg so I will be adding an extra 98kg.
An upgrade that would give me an extra 300ah in the bank over the existing 220ah. 

I'm also gathering info on lithium batteries, which look like they have some major advantages (on paper anyway) such as less weight per ah, faster charge times, more tolerance of deep discharges, etc, etc.
The ones that I was looking at recently, cost around £1000 each.
Oddly every supplier seems to be out of the 200+ah versions.

Has anyone got any advice on lithium batteries that I may find helpful ?

Any other battery recommendations ? such as ex-submarine batteries, or any others ?
6v or 12v units.

as the title says, if money was no object? 

Thanks 

james


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 24, 2018)

*I politely suggest*

That given the investment etc in multiple big batteries you might read the EFOY thread.
Also consider the weight of 4 big leisure batteries
Are you over 3500kg anyway ?
Do you have space for an LPG generator

Many options but given what you say "consider the alternatives"


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Interesting Topic


----------



## harrow (Jan 24, 2018)

wobblyjim said:


> Leisure Batteries - If money was not a factor, which leisure batteries would you buy & install in your motorhome ?
> Not that I'm a rich man, but I am looking for the best configuration for my needs rather than limit the solution by budget.
> I've looked at some other alternatives such as fuel cells but I am staying with Solar, Alternator and shoreline as a basis for the 12v system.
> 
> ...


I think weight of the batteries has to be a consideration because of the limited space to locate and store them.

:hammer:


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 24, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> That given the investment etc in multiple big batteries you might read the EFOY thread.
> Also consider the weight of 4 big leisure batteries
> Are you over 3500kg anyway ?
> Do you have space for an LPG generator
> ...



Thanks for your suggestions, I've looked at and discarded fuel cells as an option.
Yes, I am over 3500kg.
I've owned an American RV that had an LPG genny, not impressed.
Genny's are something I personally dislike and wouldn't use with a motorhome.

Solar/PV and the engine charging are my preferred route, with shoreline charging as a bonus.

I am looking to maximise the power reserve (batteries) rather than different charging options,

I already have my charging system decided, how do I best STORE this energy ? is my current focus.

james


----------



## Admin (Jan 24, 2018)

This is a post that I made on Motorhomer.com

This is an interesting subject and is one that I have researched a lot over the past few years.

The conclusion was that there are better methods of achieving the same battery bank characteristics without using lithium batteries.

I ended up buying 3 NorthStar NSB-210FT Blue Batteries. They are heavy but have a 2000+ cycle life at 50% discharge. They have super fast recharge times and can have an unlimited charge current. 

3 of these batteries would cost you about £1700 and would supply 600Ah at the 10-hour rate or 900Ah on the 100-hour rate. So to break it down to 50% DoD over 100 hours gives you 108Ah per day to use without going below 50% DoD. As these batteries are thin plate AGM you can take them to 80% but it will shorten the lifespan. 3 batteries weigh 207kgs and would be 378mm wide x 550mm length x 328mm Height. 2000+ cycles.


Now lithium...

2 Victron Lithium 300Ah batteries would cost you about £6000 and would supply 600Ah at 25c / 480Ah at 0c. So to break it down to 80% DoD over 100 hours gives you 115Ah per day to use without going below 80% DoD. 2 batteries weigh 102kgs and would be 425mm wide x 530mm length x 347mm Height. These batteries also require a special battery management system. 2500 cycles.

Trojan batteries...

4 Trojan t-105 batteries would cost you about £680 and would supply 414Ah at the 10-hour rate or 500Ah on the 100-hour rate. So to break it down to 80% DoD over 100 hours gives you 96Ah per day to use without going below 80% DoD. 4 batteries weigh 104kgs and would be 262 mm wide x 724mm length x 283mm Height. These batteries must be ventilated. 1000 cycles.


AGM batteries are heavier (double the weight)
AGM batteries are safer.

Lithium batteries take up more space.
Lithium batteries are expensive.
Lithium batteries need to be kept warm for them to achieve their full capacity.
Lithium batteries need a battery management system.

Trojan wet batteries are cheaper.
Trojan wet batteries have a shorter cycle life. (but this is balanced by the price)
Trojan wet batteries must be ventilated.
Trojan wet batteries require regular maintenance.

There are other things to consider like charge efficiency, but that is a much larger subject 

If you want a good battery bank 4 trojan t-105 batteries are most likely your best option.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 24, 2018)

*Fine*



wobblyjim said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, I've looked at and discarded fuel cells as an option.
> Yes, I am over 3500kg.
> I've owned an American RV that had an LPG genny, not impressed.
> Genny's are something I personally dislike and wouldn't use with a motorhome.
> ...



I understand and agree with your thinking on Both Efoy and generators.
Given you have the option and desire to simply maximise your battery capacity that is obviously best (for you)

Just FYI we are under 3500kg only have one leisure battery (85amp-hours) and as we only use MoHo in the summer we are fine
I have looked at the options and
1 I have a "maplin power source" for jump starting
I may well get one of these for emergencies and to assist
Car Jump starter, Picowe 1000A Peak Ampere Portable Jump Starter Pack Full Support ALL Gas Vehicle Engine, Up To 8.0L Diesel, 20000mAh 12V Car Battery Booster (T242): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

I guess for you the simple choice is Lithium or not !
I have no real knowledge on this but I would suggest Lithium!


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for all your responses...

Phil, nice summary, Many Thanks.
I like those NorthStar NSB-210FT-Blue units, they are about 13" high, I have max 14" under the bench seat.

Will those lay flat or are they strictly upright ? At 5" thick/wide a pair of those laid on their side would be a nice fit for my space.
The website doesn't mention orientation.

I liked the look of the Trojans but for my deployment, they are unsuitable. My battery compartment is in the main cabin, under a dinette seat. No ventilation to the outside world.

I'm already looking at Victrons range, still reading up these.

I'm leaning towards the Lithium route, but still lots more options to explore. 
The Northstar is also on the shortlist now.

Many Thanks for your inputs folks

james


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 24, 2018)

*Lithium can go low !*

I believe one of their advantages is that you can "Flatten them" to say 10% without any problem
Lead acid or others can only go down to 50% or so
Thus you would need fewer batteries !


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 24, 2018)

a very timely thread - I think Ive just killed my leisure battery - I must have left a light on last week and today when I was at the M/h the leisure battery was reading 7.5v.

Oh dear!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2018)

Why or what are folks doing that require so many batterys,i would have thought the biggest draw would have been a night heater,but as for lights/tv i would have thought 2 100ah batts would do,i know phil require a lot running his pc etc.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jan 24, 2018)

Go for the submarine batteries.
Nice picture here
Submarine Matters: Stray magnetic fields undersirable in submarine lead-acid battery use.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 24, 2018)

You got to ask yourself where you are going to be using the van,
the seasons for usage, how long off grid, how often on grid if ever. 
Then actual power usage predictions, ie best estimates, then
add something on for contingencies.
The list goes on. But we all do this don't we before committing to
required battery amperage  let alone type and manufacturer.
Very much an individual thing.
I can afford fuel cells and have the weight capacity to carry literally
nearly 2000kg of batteries. But I don't, because I've found that 2x110A
starter batteries combined with 200W of solar panels have provided me with enough power for my particular requirements. Anything more would be a
waste. In my present van I've just started on my 3rd set of batts. so useful
lifespan has been nearly 10 years.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 24, 2018)

wobblyjim said:


> Thanks for all your responses...
> 
> I liked the look of the Trojans but for my deployment, they are unsuitable. My battery compartment is in the main cabin, under a dinette seat. No ventilation to the outside world.
> james



I have put Trojans t105s in the hab area . I sealed the caps and then made a linked vent system out of fish tank air line fittings and run the vent line through the floor to outside Easily done just a drill and a glue gun required.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 24, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Why or what are folks doing that require so many batterys,i would have thought the biggest draw would have been a night heater,but as for lights/tv i would have thought 2 100ah batts would do,i know phil require a lot running his pc etc.



I've ran my batteries down too low several times, while I've been parked up for 3 or 4 days. I'm upping my capacity to enable me to stay parked up longer.
I've found that occasionally my usage exceeds my charging capacity, while stationary even in bright Iberian sunshine.
I'm good for maybe 80 - 90 hours currently with 220ah. but I want more reserve.

I've got a fridge, warm air  heating, oyster satellite, laptop, a couple of TVs, a satellite decoder,mobility scooter charger, lighting etc etc.

I've also got a plan to travel Scandinavia, soon,  if circumstances allow, so I'm expecting less solar charging while up there, the miles travelled will keep me topped up from the engine alternator.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 24, 2018)

phase3begins said:


> Go for the submarine batteries.
> Nice picture here
> Submarine Matters: Stray magnetic fields undersirable in submarine lead-acid battery use.



I met a family in Portugal, living in a homebuild 7 ton rigid truck. He runs on used submarine batteries/solar/engine, he says that he never runs out.

james


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 24, 2018)

....not too knowledgeable here but a LB will cope with one or two episodes of being very low....and you can vent them from habitation locations... ? Maja


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 24, 2018)

On a slight side note...

My solar controller has 6 terminals - 2 panel, 2 batt and 2 load. Everyone seems to ignore the 2 load, and I'm fcuked if I know why....

I've fed my distribution from these load terminals and the solar display now shows how much current is actually being drawn. And this is included in something you probably already have - I know you can buy additional things to do the same.

Another plus for the "left a light on gang" is that the controller will shut off this output automatically if the battery voltage drops below a (user selectable) limit. Therefore not costing you new batteries every time you have a forgetful/senior/vodka-coma moment...

Edit to add the load terminals may be factory default as only live when it's dark, but this is usually programmable to be constant on.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2018)

wobblyjim said:


> I've ran my batteries down too low several times, while I've been parked up for 3 or 4 days. I'm upping my capacity to enable me to stay parked up longer.
> I've found that occasionally my usage exceeds my charging capacity, while stationary even in bright Iberian sunshine.
> I'm good for maybe 80 - 90 hours currently with 220ah. but I want more reserve.
> 
> ...



Good heavens james i have less stuff in my house,surly fridge is gas & you can only watch one tv or use one laptop at same time.
I never sit anywhere for more than a day so always good charge from engine,:cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 24, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Good heavens james i have less stuff in my house,surly fridge is gas & you can only watch one tv or use one laptop at same time.
> I never sit anywhere for more than a day so always good charge from engine,:cheers:



I live full time in the Hymer so I take all of my toys with me.
Typically the laptop is on all day, tv doubles up as a media player display, so the android media player will be on. lights after dusk, fridge is 3xway, oyster dish draws a lot while positioning and for chilley nights the warm air lpg heater is drawing amps.

I like to loaf about when I happen upon a nice place, can be 3 or 4 days stationary. Christmas week 2016 was spent parked up on Quartera beach, batteries got low after around 3 days. 
I had just fixed a charging system failure that allowed my new 2x110ah batteries to drop below 7v so my battery performance was suspect for the last 12 months anyway.

One or 2 day stop overs are no problem.

I've got ample charging available from just the engine that I want to capture & store, the engine alternator has no work to do once the main engine battery is full and the solar panels will also contribute to the charging so a 400ah battery bank gives me more loafing about time - no?

Just a rough calculation, but if I tour/explore/drive a couple of days, that will give me around 6-8 days of loafing from a 400ah battery bank. 

6-8 days probably means that I would benefit from a long hot shower, probably applies to the terrior too. 
Then a short stay at a handy camp site wiith 220 hookups will allow me to get the Henry out of the garage and hoover up the dog hairs etc.
The vibrating foot massage/spa is also welcome. Laundry can be sorted out tanks emptied and water topped up batteries on the mains.
A few secure nights sleep and perhaps cafeteria food with someone else doing the washing up.

Then I'm set up for another couple of weeks.

That was the kind of pattern that I followed last trip out - I covered 8000 miles of mostly Portugal and south western Spain with a route from Calais, Belgium, France Spain & Portugal.

Longest meander that I've done to date.

just rambling...blame it on the sativa

james


----------



## maingate (Jan 24, 2018)

I am just wondering that if you fit 400 Ah of batteries and run them down to say 50%.

a) What charging system will you use to recharge them?
b) How long do you reckon that will take?

I am assuming you have an Electroblock charger fitted as standard (possibly an EBL99)?


----------



## wildebus (Jan 24, 2018)

To me, wobblyjims system and modus operandi sounds an ideal approach to take  :banana:


As far as the original questions, money no object would typically mean a push towards Lithium, but I have heard people express worries over the safety of them (Founded? Unfounded? Dunno) and a couple of people turning down a valuable FREE installation!
I personally am happy with my selection of a 440Ah AGM Battery Bank.  Easy to manage, simple to charge,  no venting required.
I did consider Gel but decided to stick to AGM for the charging simplicity as well as the better cost per usuable Ah.
Just to finish the range, I didn't consider Lithium due to cost (but not relevant to this topic)


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yes the van has an elektroblok system which manages the charging from all sources, engine, shoreline and solar.

I am going to remove the solar input from the elektroblok and wire a Victron mppt controller directly across the batteries.
I've seen 17-20 solar volts going into the batteries in Iberia and half a day or so of driving will usually replenish.
The victron controller should be able to get more amps from the panels.
I'm upgrading from 220ah to around 400 ah so that I can spend longer parked up between charges.(loafing)

I'm hoping that the existing sources will be able to replenish 50% depletion. I get nervous around 50% anyways.

Lithium promises much deeper depletion levels and faster charge times so making the possibility of extended loafing periods by making more of the theoretical amps available to me and faster.

james


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2018)

*Scandinavia*

Loafing (as you say) is great and easy in Norway Finland and Sweden ..not as good in Denmark

I assume you will be going in the summer !
Remember "Land of the Midnight Sun"
We went for 3 months (June July August)
Although the sun does not get as high/strong there is so much daylight I suggest you will not need EHU.
We used EHU maybe 3 times principally as my 12V to 19V laptop charger died so I needed 240V
Only 120W solar and 85AH battery !

You may find this link helpful
Summer 2016


----------



## Byronic (Jan 25, 2018)

Now wobblyjim, you don't really mean you have 17v to 19v going
into your batteries do you?


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 25, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Now wobblyjim, you don't really mean you have 17v to 19v going
> into your batteries do you?



where did those numbers come from ? 

james

edit, I see that the 17-19v came from a reply from jagmanx, referring to his laptop charger.

I have a similar charger for my laptop, 12v in via a ciggy lighter socket and 17v dc out for the laptop batteries.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 25, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Loafing (as you say) is great and easy in Norway Finland and Sweden ..not as good in Denmark
> 
> I assume you will be going in the summer !
> Remember "Land of the Midnight Sun"
> ...



Yes I am ensuring that the scandi trip will be during summertime, likely this year, but I am currently grounded while the family concludes various matters relating to the recent death of my step father.

Many thanks for the link to your blog, I've bookmarked it and will trawl through it presently.

Thanks to all for the great inputs...

james


----------



## maingate (Jan 25, 2018)

wobblyjim said:


> Yes the van has an elektroblok system which manages the charging from all sources, engine, shoreline and solar.
> 
> I am going to remove the solar input from the elektroblok and wire a Victron mppt controller directly across the batteries.
> I've seen 17-20 solar volts going into the batteries in Iberia and half a day or so of driving will usually replenish.
> ...



The only problem I can foresee is if you got into a position where your large battery bank was run down a long way. You could damage the EBL charger or even the Alternator by overworking them. You have a lot of electrical kit on board and it might be prudent to see if you can manage them better to save some discharge of the batteries.

There is lots of good info here which may help you decide what's best to do.

Motorhome/Caravan Servicing, repairs for most Battery Chargers


----------



## Byronic (Jan 25, 2018)

wobblyjim said:


> where did those numbers come from ?
> 
> james
> 
> ...



Post #24 ?


----------



## wildebus (Jan 26, 2018)

This writeup might be of interest when looking at refreshing a Leisure Battery bank.

LiFePO4 Batteries On Boats – Marine How To
It is quite long and very detailed, so one to read when fresh and some time to spare.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 27, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Post #24 ?



Ahhh I see, 

Mea Culpa,


I was seeing 17 - 19 AMPS from the solar panels 

Sorry is is not volts..

you are correct

james


----------



## caledonia (Jan 27, 2018)

It's got to be lithium for what you want. I'm sure if your full timing the reliability and low maintenance of lithium would be worth the cost. You might need to give up the Sativa to pay for them though!


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jan 27, 2018)

caledonia said:


> It's got to be lithium for what you want. I'm sure if your full timing the reliability and low maintenance of lithium would be worth the cost. You might need to give up the Sativa to pay for them though!



Give up the Sativas ?? perish the thought...

I'm almost convinced that Lithium is the way for me.

The puff is less that half the UK price in Iberia, plenty of cost savings to be had there.

james


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 27, 2018)

*As you appear to be able to afford Lithium*



wobblyjim said:


> I'm almost convinced that Lithium is the way for me.
> james



and you

live in MoHo full-time
have "loads of Solar"
need power for your mobility scooter
have a "posh MoHo and many toys"


I suggest it is a sensible investment


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Feb 21, 2018)

*NorthStar NSB-210FT-Blue batteries*

Somebody kindly introduced me to these leisure batteries earlier. NorthStar NSB-210FT-Blue units,

NorthStar NSB-210FT-Blue+ Battery

I've trawled the webs trying to determine whether or not these batteries can be installed flat and stacked - eg on their side, two up.

I'm sure that I spotted somewhere, that they can be installed in any orientation, which would really suit my battery locker.

Does anyone know for sure and possibly point at the source ?

At £628.05 each, I wouldn't want to make an expensive mistake.

Perhaps I should simply email The Battery MegaStore ? 

Anyone actually own these and might share their experiences of them please ?

Many Thanks

james


----------



## Les Haro (Feb 21, 2018)

I have seen nearly every self build video, those who impressed me most with their selection of parts also chose Trojan batteries. 
I have questioned any post which mentioned Trojan batteries and all owners only give glowing reports of longevity and power available.
I paid the money for 'Everything you need to know about all types of batteries' and how to make them last longer by being proactive. 
It says if I am diligent I will never have to buy another battery. 
All batteries are different and require different maintenance.
On my re fit its come to Solar, Trojan and look after your batteries once a month. 
Or is it Solar, fit and forget cheap batteries, then replace with new when needed.


----------



## blights (Feb 21, 2018)

*Same*



trevskoda said:


> Good heavens james i have less stuff in my house,surly fridge is gas & you can only watch one tv or use one laptop at same time.
> I never sit anywhere for more than a day so always good charge from engine,:cheers:



Same I stay a day tops too much too see too little time then off again and engine charges me back up again to watch my lonely tv I have swapped all interior lights for led lights the fridge I run off the gas and I only have the 1 leisure and it is only 110 i think and I have never touch wood run it down but having said that I am mr turn that off it is not needed thats long enough on that lol


----------



## barlicker (Mar 23, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> I have put Trojans t105s in the hab area . I sealed the caps and then made a linked vent system out of fish tank air line fittings and run the vent line through the floor to outside Easily done just a drill and a glue gun required.
> 
> View attachment 60789



This is the way I would go.


----------



## Admin (Mar 23, 2018)

wobblyjim said:


> Somebody kindly introduced me to these leisure batteries earlier. NorthStar NSB-210FT-Blue units,
> 
> NorthStar NSB-210FT-Blue+ Battery
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late response. I have three of these batteries and they are really good. They are the closest you can get to the characteristics of lithium batteries. As far as I am aware it is not recommended to use them other than standing up.


----------



## jeffmossy (Mar 23, 2018)

Admin said:


> Sorry for the late response. I have three of these batteries and they are really good. They are the closest you can get to the characteristics of lithium batteries. As far as I am aware it is not recommended to use them other than standing up.



£630 and only 2 years shelf life ! , I don't think I will bother


----------



## wildebus (Mar 23, 2018)

AGM batteries are supposedly all meant to be able to be put in any orientaion other than upside down, but personally I can't bring myself to actually ever do anything than fit them in the 'normal' way.



jeffmossy said:


> £630 and only 2 years shelf life ! , I don't think I will bother


Most batteries have max 6 month shelf life

This part of the spec is of more relevance to people USING the batteries rather then STORING them ....
_"10 year float life at 25°C (77°F) "_


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Mar 25, 2018)

*short update*

Many Thanks for everyone's input, most helpful.

I wanted a pair of Northstar Blues but they are too tall for the locker space and the supplier tells me that they cannot be installed on their side.

So I've taken delivery of 2x these :

https://www.victronenergy.com/upload/documents/Datasheet-AGM-Super-Cycle-battery-EN.pdf

Victron Energy 12V 230Ah AGM Super Cycle Battery (M8) - BAT412123081 - Victron Energy Batteries  - Victron Energy

I inherited some appalling electrical wiring and am in the process of completely replacing years of poor quality amateur wiring and connections.
(many Thanks DT from Bolsover - you pr**k).


I'll get some pictures uploaded once I have the time.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (May 12, 2018)

*Beasts inserted - no lube required*

Latest status, I've just connected 2x Victron 230 Ah under the seat, each weighs 61 kilos, the chap who manhandled them into position managed to get them in-situ, without too much trouble, no lube required but it was close. There is also enough space for the inverter to sit over the batteries, not that I'm a big fan of inverters, but it is already available and as I've got cables, tools and stuff all over the van, I may as well fit it.

The sub-project of maximising the available power for off-grid loafing, is now completed. I've fitted a Victron MPPT solar controller, a NASA BM1 battery monitor and 2 of the largest batteries that the van space can handle.

This configuration gives me 460Ah of reserve with charging from 320W of PV panels, should be good for indefinite off grid time. 
The other charging options via the EBL from engine and shoreline also contribute when available.

I've already torn out years of electrical wiring sins and replaced all with new. I took the trouble of separating out all the earths/negatives terminating them all in a single place, this is needed to ensure that the shunt resistor is seeing all loads.

The positives are all routed to a box sited outside the locker, on the bulkhead behind the drivers seat (LHD)  with the light loads going via a dedicated blade fuse holder while the big loads are served by midi fuses and holders. The common positives from the elecktroblok (EBL) Solar and batteries are mounted on an 8mm terminal post.

This gives easy access to any future installations and extra circuits.

Next stages are to dismantle the dashboard area and replace more crap wiring and install a new accessories switch panel.
Transfer all after-market loads to the leisure batteries and leave the engine battery unmolested.
Then finally, run extra fused power to the other areas of the van to enable me to add extra lighting, media centre, router etc etc.

The list is getting shorter.

Victron Energy 12V 230Ah AGM Super Cycle Battery (M8) - BAT412123081 - Victron Energy Batteries - Victron Energy


----------



## malagaoth (May 12, 2018)

If money was no object the Rolls 12V 503Ah  would be hard to pass  list price £941 (inc VAT obviously)  although another issue might be its 272 Kg weight! an the plus side it does have a 10 year warranty!

On the other hand a pair of Rolls 6V 963Ah at £817 each and a total weight of 542 Kg  is also tempting


----------



## Nabsim (May 12, 2018)

malagaoth said:


> If money was no object the Rolls 12V 503Ah  would be hard to pass  list price £941 (inc VAT obviously)  although another issue might be its 272 Kg weight! an the plus side it does have a 10 year warranty!
> 
> On the other hand a pair of Rolls 6V 963Ah at £817 each and a total weight of 542 Kg  is also tempting



Nah, sorry, would run a gennie before spending anything like that on batteries unless they ran the motor that replaced my engine.


----------



## malagaoth (May 12, 2018)

Nabsim I was being flippant (mine cost me £100 a few weeks back) but that is the sort of money some here are spending!


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (May 17, 2018)

*progress to date*

I completed the battery installation last weekend and pulled the 220v shoreline midday Sunday.

I've been running on solar since then, with the panels/MPPT box easily topping up my daily consumption, very encouraging.

I decided to install a 1kw  PSW inverter that I had in a locker to do a few experiments, as I would like to take my NutriBullet on my travels as (apparently) drinking a smoothie every day which tastes like grass clippings is exceedingly healthy !

I would also like to take an expresso machine, being a propah-coffee lover.

So, I decided to give the system some real welly and make it "really have it" - call it a soak test if you will.

I hooked up my heat gun, as I've been doing lots of heat shrinkings over the last week or so and it was "handy".

The gun is rated at 2000watts, so easily exceeds the capacity of the 1000watt inverter. 
The inverter claims to be able to handle peaks of 2000watts for short periods.

So I plugged it in and switched it to low power (I guess that is 1000watts). 
It drew about 90 Amps I left it on for about a minute, the inverter cables started to be a tad warm.

I tried it briefly at full power of 2000watts and it handled it but the inverter started to show signs of distress and the inverter cables were getting even warmer.

The batteries went down to around 60% of total  according to the NASA BM1 monitor (which I do not believe as it was still in learning mode). Battery voltage was still over 13 volts, so plenty of reserve left.

So I hooked it back onto the shoreline as it was evening and the sun was getting low in the sky and after 2 hours the batteries were back to full. 

So apart from the soak test I have been running full time on sunshine and the batteries show as 100% during daylight and overnight, they drop only 3-5%.

I am extremely pleased with this result, especially since, after the test, I took the lid off the inverter and discovered some of the most appalling manufacturing standards ever. The solder joint were mostly corroded, everything was glued together with hot-glue plastic crap everywhere. 
Had I looked inside beforehand, I would never of taken the risk of driving the thing to the max.
So, I'll be investing in a really good quality Victron 1200watts unit, expensive, but then so is a fire..

I'm working my way forward to the dashboard area, where I already know, there awaits more amateur after-market electrical bodges....

I'll update this thread as and when.

james


----------



## malagaoth (May 17, 2018)

On a slightly more serious note than my previous post, why have I seen no mention of Rolls batteries here, they seem to be the bees knees (they do do ones of a more sensible size and price), are they just not popular or are they not as good as they seem?


----------



## Byronic (May 17, 2018)

Lithium Batteries;

Much as it hurts & pains me, I feel it justified to mention a thread running on 
another forum this is only due to battery selection being such an important aspect 
of most M/homers power considerations.

It's on OAL....'Lithium Batteries The Honest Truth?'

I think the overriding message is 'Caveat Emptor' at this early stage of Lithium battery
usage in M/home installation, a fair few charlatans out there taking advantage  of
ignorance. And perhaps making spurious claims.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (May 17, 2018)

*before and after*

I'm not finished yet but here is a couple of befores and afters:

Originally 2x 110 batteries sitting in the well under a rats nest of cables, fuses and connectors.

Now 2x 230Ah Victrons with all negatives termination inside the locker via the shunt and all positive load supplies routed outside the locker and into a home built fuse/distribution box behind the drivers seat (lhd).

All spaghetti  removed, a new floor installed covering up the well. All wiring replaced and re-routed.

Lots of bitty bits to do to complete this stage then onto the dashboard after-market sins.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (May 17, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Lithium Batteries;
> 
> Much as it hurts & pains me, I feel it justified to mention a thread running on
> another forum this is only due to battery selection being such an important aspect
> ...



too late now for me, My new ones are now in service.


----------



## Byronic (May 17, 2018)

FringeDweller said:


> too late now for me, My new ones are now in service.



You might be well clued up and have made the right decision. 

The username aandncaravan on the thread I've referred to, seems 
to make quite a lot of valid points, certainly more convincing than most
of those I've read up to now posted elsewhere, and worth considering IMO, 
at least for those contemplating buying of course


----------

